# Still air or turbofan incubator?



## RedfootsRule (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm about to buy a new incubator, I'm down to the little giant model. However, I can't decide between still air and turbofan. I like the idea of turbofan more, since it makes sure there is a more uniform temperature, and I've heard some say that it increased hatch rates. Then, I've heard some say that it rattles and causes eggs not to hatch, or drys them out. Could the drying be combatted by the eggs being placed in closed deli container with a few holes? Any advice/opinions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi Peter:

I've only ever used the still air incubator. The heating element covers ALMOST all of the incubator space, left to right, front to back, so I don't know that uneven heat coverage is a problem. I have never had mechanical type problem with my incubator.


----------



## Lancecham (Dec 5, 2012)

RedfootsRule said:


> I'm about to buy a new incubator, I'm down to the little giant model. However, I can't decide between still air and turbofan. I like the idea of turbofan more, since it makes sure there is a more uniform temperature, and I've heard some say that it increased hatch rates. Then, I've heard some say that it rattles and causes eggs not to hatch, or drys them out. Could the drying be combatted by the eggs being placed in closed deli container with a few holes? Any advice/opinions would be greatly appreciated.



I have used several different incubators over the years to hatch out various reptiles. I have used anything from a $35 to $750 incubators. Generally speaking, the ones with the fans will provide a more uniform heat throughout the incubator.
I have never heard or experienced turbo fans either causing rattling which would effect the eggs. Or have I experienced turbo fans increasing hatch rates(unless the temps were to low to begin with).
The ones with the fans will dry out the incubation medium in the containers a little faster if you use holes in the containers.


----------



## RedfootsRule (Dec 5, 2012)

So I suppose I should be fine with the still air then. Thanks.


----------



## yagyujubei (Dec 5, 2012)

I would bet money that the tops of the eggs(exposed to radiant heat) are warmer than the bottoms.(buried in substrate)


emysemys said:


> Hi Peter:
> 
> I've only ever used the still air incubator. The heating element covers ALMOST all of the incubator space, left to right, front to back, so I don't know that uneven heat coverage is a problem. I have never had mechanical type problem with my incubator.


----------



## Tom (Dec 5, 2012)

I use the still air variety AND the deli cups. (Well, shoe boxes in my case.)


----------

